# Project: Bagyard .:R32T



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I am going to create this thread even though I don't have all my parts yet.
Last year my project was to turbo my stock R32. This year I will be putting it on its belly.
So far I have received my Bagyard bomber fronts, I should be ordering the Bagyard rears this week. As for management I think I am going to go with the Accuair SwitchSpeed controller that is coming out next week.
Here are some pics of what I want the end product of the car to be.
















and some pics of the parts so far.
























My new Air tap








KW V3 vs Bagyard Bomber








the car will also be going in for some body work soon. I am hoping to have the car done by Wuste2010. I may even be getting some new wheels by then to replace the BBS reps.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

nice. cant wait to see the ending results


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

I will be watching this thread!!!
doing the same with my TT QC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looking forward to seeing this done and then getting to see it at Wuste2010 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Looking forward to seeing this done and then getting to see it at Wuste2010 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'm just hoping I have enough time/money to get everything done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I'm just hoping I have enough time/money to get everything done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.....watching this as ill be doing the same but to my 4cyl 4x4


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

cant wait to see this!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*

Here's another chop. didn't do too well on the hatch though.


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

that







tap is sick fully functional?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Here's another chop. didn't do too well on the hatch though.









Dude your car is going to be even more amazing. Happy for ya dude, I am most def watching this thread. WOO HOO!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get those air struts on asap!! I want to see what my r32 is gunna look like in 2 months! haha. my bombers will be here I assume first or 2nd week in april










_Modified by Swbd4L at 9:26 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (lovethelysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovethelysholm* »_that







tap is sick fully functional?

trick photography.


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*








hah very nice


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (lovethelysholm)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh boy..this is going to be sick.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

looking forward to watching this


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Ordered rear bags today.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Watching this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

cant wait to see this finished, i have those same coils and i love them but i wanna go on air too.
also whats the specs on your wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_cant wait to see this finished, i have those same coils and i love them but i wanna go on air too.
also whats the specs on your wheels?

They are just BBS LM reps that I polished the lips, painted the centers, and and put gold bolts on. The wheels may change though.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
They are just BBS LM reps that I polished the lips, painted the centers, and and put gold bolts on. The wheels may change though.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

This is going to be good.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

yes i know that much lol, I was going more of offests and widths and size


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_yes i know that much lol, I was going more of offests and widths and size

18x8.5 et 35. 10mm spacers in the rear.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Here are some pics of what I want the end product of the car to be.











Youll be lower than that dude lol


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

your car is so sick. can't wait to see it on air.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Watching this for sure.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dOWa242)*

found some "almost" perfect wheels today. Fikse FM10's in 18x8.5 et 32 and 18x10 et 25. I saw almost perfect because they are 5x120. Not gonna happen.








I know I could order some new from Fikse, but these wheels were nib for $2,200.


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Damn this looks pretty sick!!!


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xbluewaterx)*

is this car still gonna be track driven, i heard this car was eating evos and sti's at millers lap battle last year







gotta keep those guys on there toes!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

You may be thinking of Perry's HPA turbo'd R32. I did run out there twice, but Perry did most of the lap battles and won a few of them. My car did pull him in the straights pretty good, but his driving skill and race rubber killed me in the corners.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

R looks legit.

_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_found some "almost" perfect wheels today. Fikse FM10's in 18x8.5 et 32 and 18x10 et 25. I saw almost perfect because they are 5x120. Not gonna happen.








I know I could order some new from Fikse, but these wheels were nib for $2,200.









I dont think they are going to re-start production until the 1st of March and even then Id assume the wait will be LONG with all the wheels that were never finished.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_R looks legit.
I dont think they are going to re-start production until the 1st of March and even then Id assume the wait will be LONG with all the wheels that were never finished. 

Yeah I couldn't afford new ones from Fikse anyway.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## slovwmkiv (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (slovwmkiv)*

smooth .. cant wait to see it done


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (JDM-JTI)*

So the Accuair SwitchSpeed is out now. What do you guys think about the kit? I think it looks like a great kit, but I am a little iffy on the dual 400c compressors. In my research the dual 480's might be a better choice for me. Do you think I would be better off ordering the controller and manifold from them and then buying the compressors/tank elsewhere? I've seen some pretty good deals on ebay.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

the 400s and 480s have the same duty cycle so they'll take the same time to fill a tank. the 480s will put out up to 200psi if you wanted to run a higher psi in your tank, whereas the 400s are rated for 150psi


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Swoops)*

I thought the 400C had a 33% duty cycle and the 480 had a 100% cycle?
Yup, 33% and 480 is 100%...they have very similar fill times but not the exact, just sayin.....
I know it doesnt necessarily affect the fill time as much as the cool down time, where as 480s have to be off for 100% of the time they were on. while the 400s only need to be off for 33% of the time (IIRC from the guy at Viair explaining it to me)

_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:20 PM 2-17-2010_


_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:21 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Swoops)*

fantana, you're correct. 400's are 33% and 480's are 100% but, 400's will actually fill a 5 gallon tank faster than 480's. however, if you're looking to keep amp draw lower than use 480's as they only draw 38.4 amps for the dual pack


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T ([email protected])*

damn. guess i cant trust ryan miller


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

"the ryan miller" is wrong?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_"the ryan miller" is wrong?























apparently lol


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Still Fantana)*

how much quieter are the 480's? I don't see the 100% DC being a problem for me. I'm more concerned with alternator lifespan and sound.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

they are decently quieter...worth the extra $$ IMO, especially given its a hatch..
I had 2 400s under a rear seat delete covered in suede...it rumbled quite loudly, lol. I mean but if it's for 45secs - 1:15, maybe you wont care that much..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the 480's are substantially quieter than the 400's from what I've seen/heard and the cars I've ridden in. If you have the extra coin, it's a worthwhile upgrade


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_how much quieter are the 480's? I don't see the 100% DC being a problem for me. I'm more concerned with alternator lifespan and sound.


The main reason I chose to go with 380's, as opposed to 400's or 480's, is because I had a conversation with Viair at SEMA and they said anything bigger than 380's will cause the life span of the Mk4 alternator to be significantly shorter. As much as I would like quieter compressors and a shorter fill time, I'd rather not have to worry about killing the alternator and having my car down. Now, as to how much shorter, I have no idea, but apparently people seem to be using them with no issue. So "significantly shorter" could mean after a few years of use with 400/480 compressors the alternator might die, but with 380's it might not happen for twice as long. I guess its just a waiting game to see when people alternators start dying, but I'm thinking most people wouldn't think to attribute that to the compressors especially since mk4's are getting up there in years.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

the amp draw on the 480's is 40 while the 380s is 32 and the 400's is 51. I wonder how big a difference 8 amps is, it's a lot better than 19.
So back to my other question, I did some math/searching and it may be cheaper to piece together the kit myself
1. SwitchSpeed controller........$350
2. VU-4 manifold...................$460
3. dual 480c Compressors......$400
4. 5 gallon tank....................$90
Total...................................$1300
I would then have to get some line and misc fittings that will add to the cost a bit. But the SwitchSpeed kit from AccuAir is $1475 with dual 400c compressors.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

price of shipping as well...it's going to be a decent price to send all that out too.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'd guess you would end up saving barely any money and have to deal with buying the fittings individually, not that its THAT big of a deal, just might be a bit of a hassle. Why not call up Accuair and see if they will let you either get it without compressors or if they would sell you the 480c compressors instead?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_price of shipping as well...it's going to be a decent price to send all that out too. 

Most of the stuff was from ebay with included shipping.

_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_I'd guess you would end up saving barely any money and have to deal with buying the fittings individually, not that its THAT big of a deal, just might be a bit of a hassle. Why not call up Accuair and see if they will let you either get it without compressors or if they would sell you the 480c compressors instead?

I might have to do that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Ahhh gotcha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The price on the Accuair Site for the full SwitchSpeed setup if like 1645 out the door, I would just shoot for the full gamut. Nick hit me up and we can talk numbers


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Here's a pic of my buddy Mikes on air to help motivate you to get finished

























And this one cause it's funny haha.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

i like that alot


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*

yeah that looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who's JB 20th is that next to him?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Another locals. I think he just sold it off though last I heard so who knows where it's at now.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

is your buddies R supercharged? I see a FMIC.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_is your buddies R supercharged? I see a FMIC.


Looks like a VF kit


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah. VF stg2 with some tweak files I believe. Fun little car. His username is mike97xj. 


_Modified by Tifun at 3:59 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Tifun)*

how many people are running the E-3 system? This seems like a good price.
http://www.truckshop.com/catal....html


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

minus that badge on the back that bagged R looks good...


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (audi666)*

Nick, this will be Utah's first fully legit Mk4 forum car. 
I am excited to see this in person when it's done. 
I have to put the black beast on the back burner for a while
but I do see bags in the future after the head work. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvolSonica* »_Nick, this will be Utah's first fully legit Mk4 forum car. 
I am excited to see this in person when it's done. 
I have to put the black beast on the back burner for a while
but I do see bags in the future after the head work. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck! 




ouch


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

ouch

Oh Jason, when you go R32T... haha JK. 
Sorry! Somehow I always forget to mention you. 
Only set of RS's I've seen locally...EVER? 
That makes you pretty legit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EvolSonica)*

Jason's wheels are baller, my engine is baller. Both exteriors should be clean. Someday I will get some real wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

hows progress darkside?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_how many people are running the E-3 system? This seems like a good price.
http://www.truckshop.com/catal....html


I ran the Ride Pro E2 system on my Jetta, and it was a great setup. Never had any issues with it, but the one thing I really didn't like was the fact that there isn't a button for both fronts and both rears. Although, you could just set one of the presets to all down, one to all up, and one for ride height, it pretty much takes care of that.
On my TT, I'm actually using the ART manifold, but I'm running Accuair's E-level system, and their controller is amazing. The leveling system is awesome and extremely accurate. Kind of odd not having any gauges this time around, but I got used to it really quickly. The controller tells you if there is a leak, and what corner its coming from. So it's not like you wouldn't know if something is wrong because you don't have a gauge. Also, the controller has 3 presets, a button for all corners down, and buttons for both front and both rears at the same time.
Accuair and ART both have their setups for $1700, and then if you want level sensors from either, the kit goes up to $2100. The one thing I have to recommend, is get the wireless remotes. It's a lot of money, but probably the most fun and most useful things to have. I loved not having to worry about airing the car out before I got out, or having to mess with the controller to go to ride height before I'd drive. Plus, being able to mess with the car from a far distance is always fun too.


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Jason's wheels are baller, my engine is baller. Both exteriors should be clean. Someday I will get some real wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've been thinking of getting rid of mine and doing some legit wheels too, and hopefully I can get everything fixed in time for Wuste.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_hows progress darkside?

Ordered a few more components today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I thought the 400C had a 33% duty cycle and the 480 had a 100% cycle?
Yup, 33% and 480 is 100%...they have very similar fill times but not the exact, just sayin.....
I know it doesnt necessarily affect the fill time as much as the cool down time, where as 480s have to be off for 100% of the time they were on. while the 400s only need to be off for 33% of the time (IIRC from the guy at Viair explaining it to me)

I don't think this is correct. I think 50% duty cycle means that the compressor must be off for the same amount of time it was on. 
So the 400's 33% duty cycle means that if it runs for 15 minutes, it needs to rest for 30 minute. On the other hand, the 480's 100% duty cycle means that it can run continuously without rest.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (iamraymond)*

You're right, it'd been forever since i'd look at that email and was going off foggy memory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_
I don't think this is correct. I think 50% duty cycle means that the compressor must be off for the same amount of time it was on. 
So the 400's 33% duty cycle means that if it runs for 15 minutes, it needs to rest for 30 minute. On the other hand, the 480's 100% duty cycle means that it can run continuously without rest. 

this is correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

is the switchspeed just like a regular switchbox but with the option of controlling the burst speeds?
after purchasing the pods, gauges and all wouldn't it be cheaper to just grab the autopilot? it'll eliminate the usage of gauges and offer preset ride heights.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

my problem with pressure based ride height systems is that most people say they are inaccurate.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

oh really? that's the first time i've ever heard that.
Just thought it was be more easier then staring at gauges all the time and multiple switches instead of just a preset button.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's not that they aren't accurate, it's just that when you set a preset to a certain PSI, it will fill the bags to within a set range, and be withing a couple psi. No system is perfectly accurate, from what I understand analog pressure based setups are accurate to within +/- 2psi and digital pressure based systems are accurate within +/- 4psi. But when I had my ART RidePro-e2 system it worked just fine. I never had any issues with anything really. You can see when there is a leak or if a sensor is bad, by how much the numbers jump around. I now have Accuair's E-Level system and the best part about it is, its always the same height regardless if there is added weight in the car because it bases it from the sensors which measure travel. Since there are no gauges in this system, the controller will flash in a certain way to tell you if there is a leak, a sensor is bad, or if there is another problem.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

^^ good info.


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

Just out of curiousity, how many ports does your 5 gallon tank have? I'm debating on how many ports I want to get.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (neonhor)*

I don't have it yet, but Reno @ accuair told me it has 4.


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

I'm fairly new to this.... whats the advatages of a 8 port,7 port , or a 4 port air tank?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (neonhor)*

it depends on your setup. Some people like to run a single line to each valve and so they need 4 plus ports for air feed, gauge, drain, etc. Others run a manifold that just has one feed so they don't need too many ports.


----------



## Juicy_R32 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

Damn you beat me to bagging am .:R in SLC. Hope yours turn out great we will have to talk at one of the gtg. I am going with bagyards up from and a custom management as well. I think I'm not doing anything to my rear suspension just lowering it some more is this wrong? Any ways watching this thread.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Juicy_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juicy_R32* »_Damn you beat me to bagging am .:R in SLC. Hope yours turn out great we will have to talk at one of the gtg. I am going with bagyards up from and a custom management as well. I think I'm not doing anything to my rear suspension just lowering it some more is this wrong? Any ways watching this thread. 

I recomend koni yellow shocks for the rear, and a double billow bag is probably your best bet. that should be enough to sit you on your wheel or slightly tuck the top of your wheel. if you want max low of course, youll have to do a little bit of custom work with the bag


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Swbd4L)*

I plan on doing Bilstein sports in the rear. They should be a pretty good match to the Bilstains up front. I missed an awesome deal in the R32 classifieds on a set.
Just to give you guys an update. The switchspeed stuff should hopefully be shipping today. They were waiting on the nickel cases for the controller. the VU-4 is still backordered for another week or so. I am also still waiting on the bagyard rears. I am going to order two dual needle ViAir gauges and installing them in a New South dual steering column gauge pod. Probalby will do front-rear on each gauge so the left gauge will be left side of the car and vice versa.


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (DarkSideGTI)*

A lil insperation me and my brothers cars


----------



## Juicy_R32 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Sit-n-loW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sit-n-loW* »_A lil insperation me and my brothers cars 










Sorry I don't mean to hijack your thread but does this car have no bags in the back? If this is what I can achieve with bags in the front and coils in the back its what I want. Can you even bottom out an .:R in the back if its too low?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Juicy_R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juicy_R32* »_
Sorry I don't mean to hijack your thread but does this car have no bags in the back? If this is what I can achieve with bags in the front and coils in the back its what I want. Can you even bottom out an .:R in the back if its too low?

Are you serious? The .:R rear is not as easy to get low as you think... It takes some work. From that pic it looks like more of what angle the pic was taken at then how not low it is.
Are you saying you want bags in the front and coils on the back? Why? Not sure I am reading your post right...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
I recomend koni yellow shocks for the rear, and a double billow bag is probably your best bet. that should be enough to sit you on your wheel or slightly tuck the top of your wheel. if you want max low of course, youll have to do a little bit of custom work with the bag

A koni yellow and a double bellow will not get you nearly as low as you'd like in a .:R. 
A MKIV .:R is alot harder to get low then most think. Your best bet is to remove the nipple from the rear spring perch and go straight through the control arm and attach the bag directly to the control arm... No bracket.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
A koni yellow and a double bellow will not get you nearly as low as you'd like in a .:R. 
A MKIV .:R is alot harder to get low then most think. Your best bet is to remove the nipple from the rear spring perch and go straight through the control arm and attach the bag directly to the control arm... No bracket.

Did you eventually do this to yours before you sold it? Id like to see pics of that setup


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Project: Baryard .:R32T (Swbd4L)*

This is what we did on the original instal. There are pics in my build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_This is what we did on the original instal. There are pics in my build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Here is the pic I believe Jeff is talking about, right? But you still have a bracket on the top, right? I know the reason I'm having issues getting the rear lower is from the mason-tech bracket on the top, since it doesn't use a bracket on the bottom. I haven't seen any pics with bagyard rears on a haldex setup yet, but hopefully their design will allow the rears to be as low as possible without doing anything crazy.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_








Here is the pic I believe Jeff is talking about, right? But you still have a bracket on the top, right? I know the reason I'm having issues getting the rear lower is from the mason-tech bracket on the top, since it doesn't use a bracket on the bottom. I haven't seen any pics with bagyard rears on a haldex setup yet, but hopefully their design will allow the rears to be as low as possible without doing anything crazy.

Yep, We kept the puck bracket up top which has a set screw coming out of it. Drilled a hole up top that the set screw goes into. Then drilled through the control arm and screwed the bag directly to the arm.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

oh ok gotcha, yeah I remember viewing the picture once before, I am going to look into this







I might need to swap out my bags in the rear though... id like to run a double B back there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The bagyard setup should get you pretty damn low without having to modify much.


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

on both my car and my brother's car which are the one i posted above we didnt have to do anything but roll the fenders but to get that low and u cant use the stock sway bar end links and they are both bagyard set ups


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*

Accuair said they were shipping my management on Friday, still no tracking though. Rear bags are in customs.
kinda boring now so I'll post some pics of the engine detail I did today.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_









This pic made me do a double take! I thought buddy's back was a VW flip key.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

wow all the cars looks great







and gl with your project cant wait to see it done


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looking good Nick.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

and progress with the bags ?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_and progress with the bags ?

no word from open road or accuair. I did get my air tank in the mail yesterday, not sure on the status of the rest of the kit.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^^ wow still waiting , sucks dude.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_^^^ wow still waiting , sucks dude.

The story of this build. I could have turbo'd my car 3 times already.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_
This pic made me do a double take! I thought buddy's back was a VW flip key.









LOL







i had few beers and for a second i though it was a key fob.


----------



## Det. John Kimble (May 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

love the engine bay, hope you get everything else soon

Miss being able to go to Sleepers, used to go there all the time when I was back on the east coast at college


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Det. John Kimble)*

Well the switchspeed setup showed up today. here's a few pics.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks good man


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_looks good man

x2


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dOWa242)*

Almost forgot to say that I am just waiting on my rear bags and I will be ordering two VIAIR gauges today. Then I should be ready to start the install. I'm also probably going to be ordering some 205/40/18's for my LM reps to get a lil stretch even though they are only 8.5's.


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

*watched topics*
cant wait to see the finished product, i hope to be working with Accuair soon too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scott_eh4)*

I am ordering gauges today. Probably just going to go with the dual needle Viairs, but the Dakota quad digital gauge is tempting. I just don't know if I want to spend $300 on a gauge setup.


----------



## Gear_444 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_found some "almost" perfect wheels today. Fikse FM10's in 18x8.5 et 32 and 18x10 et 25. I saw almost perfect because they are 5x120. Not gonna happen.








I know I could order some new from Fikse, but these wheels were nib for $2,200.









I was actually going to put those wheels on my car, til I saw the pricetag... the cheapest I could find them was 980$ a wheel. They are so good looking though. They will make a 5x100 in any offset you want, but you just have to be willing to pay for it. I found some HREs that were the same way. Its just too much money for a daily.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

C'mon Nick... 
you spent $350 on a switchbox, but not $300 on a gauge... 
Trust me it'll be worth it. I love mine...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_C'mon Nick... 
you spent $350 on a switchbox, but not $300 on a gauge... 
Trust me it'll be worth it. I love mine...

It's too late. I got my New South dual gauge pod with VIAIR dual needle gauges. 
I also got a panavise dash mount to hold the Accuair controller.
looks like this except I got the higher mount so it sits closer to the top.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

alright. i hate analog's i had them and they work great, i just hate the part of running airline inside the car, its a hassle.. 
get to installing it!!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_alright. i hate analog's i had them and they work great, i just hate the part of running airline inside the car, its a hassle.. 
get to installing it!! 

Pretty sure your the reason why the install is going slow...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_alright. i hate analog's i had them and they work great, i just hate the part of running airline inside the car, its a hassle.. 
get to installing it!! 


I have no rear bags.
On a side note some d-bag decided to steal all of my tools out of my garage as well. I better either get them back or get them replaced by the time it is install time.


----------



## flachzange (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey,
saw your Golf last Summer while my time in America at the Life Centre in Sandy! Very nice project.








Greetings from GERMANY.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (flachzange)*

wow, that's crazy. Yup that's my gym. I'd be the tattoo'd freak there.


----------



## flachzange (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Yeah, but it's cool. Maybe I saw you.
As I saw your car, I was like wow! And remarked immediately the intercooler...One day I also will build a R32T









I was there in july, august and september. I've got relatives in Sandy.
Unfortunately I won't be there this year. But definitive in 2011!
Found more pics on my HDD:


























_Modified by flachzange at 1:35 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (flachzange)*

haha man that is cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

your doing two dreams of mine. Bagged and R32T. ughhh http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Willdue)*

went home for lunch today so I could sign for these if they showed up... and they did.
















pretty much have everything now, just some misc fittings and what not that I can pickup locally.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Nice


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake_Dust)*

I went down to Hose and Rubber this morning and picked up all my fittings. Then I went to Innovative Car Audio and picked up the power supply stuff for the compressors.
After that I went to my pops house so I could use his woodwork tools to make the subfloor.
Here is a very basic mockup.


----------



## MASHgetta (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

hard line!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









do it
you won't


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MASHgetta)*

You're right. I won't.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

today I got most of the wiring done. Still need to run the power from the battery to the distribution block. I wanted most of the wiring to be hidden so I put the relays and fuses under the tank platform.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I enjoy this build a lot so far. Very nice and clean install of the management


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

what did you end up using for rear bags?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Slampig)*

bagyard rears. there is a picture a few posts up.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

did that tank come from Accuair? i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (dmoney)*

yeah it is the one included in their kit.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Comming along man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

Not a whole lot of progress last night. I mounted the compressors and drilled some holes to run the wires under the ring.
I used these cool anti-tear rubber mounts from McMaster to reduce vibration. I drilled all my mounting holes then countersunk them a bit with a 1" paddle bit.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

So for all of you taking out your spare, what you gunna do when something happens to 1 of your wheels?
I like the idea of it being clean installed, but no way would I ever drive a car without a spare tire.


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

The R32 doesn't even have a factory spare... not a big deal. AAA is your friend.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_So for all of you taking out your spare, what you gunna do when something happens to 1 of your wheels?
I like the idea of it being clean installed, but no way would I ever drive a car without a spare tire.

Car didn't come with one from the factory. It came with a bottle of fix a flat and a little air compressor.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (dedgsus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dedgsus* »_. AAA is your friend.

especially if you have Air Ride


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Wow. a $30K plus car and they dont even give you a spare>?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Wow. a $30K plus *golf *and they dont even give you a spare>?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

did you use T nuts to hold down your tank? Because in your picture, It looks like you have them on the wrong side. Just checking.
it will look clean when your all said and done.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Wow. a $30K plus car and they dont even give you a spare>?

The R32 being AWD needs a full size 18" spare. With the Haldex rear diff back there, there really wasn't room for one.


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
The R32 being AWD needs a full size 18" spare. With the Haldex rear diff back there, there really wasn't room for one.

Im not bothered whether you choose to run a spare or not, but that statement is not entirely correct. 
An 18in space saver spare fits just fine, eg: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S3726/
Anyway, nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw2vr6 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (EvolSonica)*

Im LOVING this ride, iv just converted my vrT to an R32


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (jmh2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmh2002* »_
Im not bothered whether you choose to run a spare or not, but that statement is not entirely correct. 
An 18in space saver spare fits just fine, eg: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S3726/
Anyway, nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah I think that's a TT spare. I should buy 4 and run 18x3.5 all around. They would look dope spaced out with some stretched bike tires.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i just like planning ahead for any problems i can.
i have 25ft of extra airline in the car, misc fittings and about to go get osme of the dual PTC so if a line breaks/gets burned through, i can just snip and replace a small section rather than the entire length.
i never used to care, now with 2 kids in the car with me 98% of the time i have to be prepared for anything.


----------



## jmh2002 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I should buy 4 and run 18x3.5 all around. They would look dope spaced out with some stretched bike tires.









Ok, fine, Ill take that in good humour







:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

ughh, search being down sucks. Which switched power are you guys using for power to the ecu? I was gonna use my fuel pump power, but now that I think of it I think I ran that off the fuel pump relay and that powers when the door is open.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> ughh, search being down sucks. Which switched power are you guys using for power to the ecu? I was gonna use my fuel pump power, but now that I think of it I think I ran that off the fuel pump relay and that powers when the door is open.


 75x, under the dash. thats the best place to tap in.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

01 said:


> 75x, under the dash. thats the best place to tap in.


 thanks homie. I think that's where my boost gauge power goes.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> thanks homie. I think that's where my boost gauge power goes.


 boost gauge should go to the dimmer switch (well if its colormatched), so you can dim it with the rest of the interior lighting.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

01 said:


> boost gauge should go to the dimmer switch (well if its colormatched), so you can dim it with the rest of the interior lighting.


 I have an electric boost gauge. the light does go to the dimmer switch. the solenoid I believe goes to 75x.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I have an electric boost gauge. the light does go to the dimmer switch. the solenoid I believe goes to 75x.


 
gotcha :beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Well got everything except for the main 4 gauge power wire ran last night. I took out the center console and ran the USB wire under the rear carpet and through the center console so it is totally hidden. Plan is to try and finish everything up tomorrow.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Well got everything except for the main 4 gauge power wire ran last night. I took out the center console and ran the USB wire under the rear carpet and through the center console so it is totally hidden. Plan is to try and finish everything up tomorrow.


 :thumb! cant wait to see your car....mine should be done after this weekend as well!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

got everything in. Still gotta clean some stuff up and install the gauges. front tires are hitting the unrolled fenders. 



















only issue is that I have a slight leak at the tank. When I was putting the fitting on I crossthreaded it a bit. So I got a tap and cleaned the threads up, but it is leaking.. I really hope I don't have to drill it out and tap it larger. Is there any kind of sealant I can use? I already have teflon tape on the fitting.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Is there any kind of sealant I can use? I already have teflon tape on the fitting.


 you can get some other types of tape at lowes..i used the yellow kind for natural gas....or there is a red kind as well....it worth a shot....stuff is cheap.....you can also get the white loc-tite pipe dope....but that ish is a mess


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking good Nick.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Man only two days and already having issues. I was using a 90* fitting off the rear bags that is plastic. I hit a bump yesterday and the fitting hit the little lip that goes around the rear spring perch and broke it. Luckily I was able to get it home ok and had a different all metal fitting to use. I also re-positioned the fitting so that won't happen again. 

Also still tracking down a few leaks, if I leave my car aired up in a few hours it will be on the ground. I think I still have a leak in my tank somewhere, when I turn the car off are my valves in my VU4 supposed to stay closed? It seems like the air should stay between the bags and the manifold. 

Also I will be ordering some new tires for my summer wheels, which do you guys think will be better on a 18x8.5, a 215/40/18 or a 205/40/18. I want more stretch than my 225's had, but not mexi poke stretch.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

I'd probably do the 215/40. I think the 205 will definitely have more stretch but might also be small enough to give you Haldex issues unless maybe you are doing that all the way around. 

pretty useful image database 
http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.php


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

205 on an 8.5 isn't "mexi poke stretch" IMO. Car looks good man, hope you can fix the issues easily!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I have 8.5's all around.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

So last night I found a few leaks at the tank. I am going to the store today to buy some better fittings and will fix the leaks. 

But I think my bags might be leaking as well. I verified that when the car is off the valves do stay closed, so I don't think the air is going through them.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

gettin back to these threads - bump for you ^^ 

Can't wait to see the car in person.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i hope your bags aren't leaking, good luck


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

It's got to be either the bags or the fittings, I am going to spray some soapy water on them tonight and find out which it is.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Use enough tape? In gas lines I used the paste and really goop it on. Let it harden over night and then air up the system. Sometimes this stuff seems to work a bit better. 



DarkSideGTI said:


> So last night I found a few leaks at the tank. I am going to the store today to buy some better fittings and will fix the leaks.
> 
> But I think my bags might be leaking as well. I verified that when the car is off the valves do stay closed, so I don't think the air is going through them.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Last night I installed some T's and ran the line for my gauges. I didn't think the gauges would "bounce" as much as they do, but I guess when you go over bumps and stuff the air causes fluctuations. 

I also removed all my fittings to the tank and put some sealant paste on them and made sure they were real tight. Looks like I either got rid of the leaks or at least slowed them down. I left 40 psi in each bag last night and this morning they had all kept their pressure. I don't have a gauge on the tank so I'm not sure about that, but the compressor did kick on this morning so I'm thinking it still has a slight leak. 

I still have one problem left. Only one of my compressors is turning on. I verified it is not a dead compressor by changing the power wire to the other relay and it worked. I figured it might be a dead relay and I had a spare so I swapped that in last night and it still did not fix the problem. 

Here is a basic diagram of how I have everything wired. the SwitchSpeed ECU only has one wire for the compressor so I tapped into it for the 2nd compressor relay.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

replied on your local post, check all your grounds and the power coming from your dist block. 

should work with that diag you posted.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

The distribution block is getting power for sure otherwise the other compressor wouldn't work. And I am using a common ground for each compressor. 

forgot I had this pic of the actual wiring setup.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Stilll watching this. Jealous of this set up man. :cheers:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I snapped a couple pics of my car and my buddies "pretty low" R32.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

In your wiring diagram, you have your relays wired in parallel. 

Try wiring them in series like this:


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

what rear bags are these?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Bagyards.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

how is the ride?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

the ride is nice and smooth. I have been driving around at about 40-45 psi and it is nice. If I go lower than that it can get kinda bouncy for my liking.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The bombers are supposed to be around 40psi for riding, as the double bellow bag needs more air than the aerosport bags used on the Supremes (which are supposed to ride around 25psi) I couldn't tell you what PSI I'm riding around on because of the Accuair setup doesn't use gauges, but I can tell you its a VERY smooth ride, and pretty low too.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Who has the best price on Koni's? I didn't have any luck finding any used ones. Cheapest I have found is ECS at $236.25 shipped.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

if you are talking rears, I think tire rack usually has a decent price.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Who has the best price on Koni's? I didn't have any luck finding any used ones. Cheapest I have found is ECS at $236.25 shipped.


get them straight from Koni...thats where i got mine...but now that i look at that price that is a good price! gofer it!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> get them straight from Koni...thats where i got mine...but now that i look at that price that is a good price! gofer it!


done and done.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

DarkSideGTI said:


> done and done.


i will be VERY interested to hear where you set you dampening....i have to play w/mine a little more after its maiden voyage last weekend


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> i will be VERY interested to hear where you set you dampening....i have to play w/mine a little more after its maiden voyage last weekend


Keep in mind that once you bottom out your struts the damping adjust ability is probably gone. they adjust by compressing the strut all the way and some "teeth" grab the adjustment wheel and turn it. When the strut bottoms out you basically smash those adjustment teeth. I'm not sure that pancaking the car will have enough force to do this though.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Bagyards.


link? I am having such a difficult time sourcing rear bracketry/ bags for this project


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

R32R1 said:


> link? I am having such a difficult time sourcing rear bracketry/ bags for this project


I don't know if you want to open that can of worms. the product is great but the customer service from Open Road Tuning is horrible. It took me 2.5 months to get my rear bags. If I was you I would get some Air House II bags and have someone fab some brackets for you.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

i would recommend just doing like i did, and mocar did...drill thru the bottom control/trialing arm and mount a bellows bag to that, then use the standard top mount...most bags have enough travel that you wont need the bottom bracket...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

You can use a top bracket like the baak2basics bracket, but IMO their bottom bracket is too tall. A threaded rod into the bottom of the AH2 that goes through the control arm would work.

http://www.baak2basics.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_30&products_id=62


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

so ECS only has one rear shock and MJM autohaus is out of stock and said that even Koni won't have any for 6-8 weeks. 

are the stock shocks really going to limit me going lower in the rear?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

you can always get bilstiens.....

did you try here....on koni's website

KONI


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

just get the bilsteins, my r32 goes low with them....if I switch to a small tire it should go lower


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

capt2.slow said:


> just get the bilsteins, my r32 goes low with them....if I switch to a small tire it should go lower


Were the stock shocks holding you up?

does anyone know where I can find technical specs on the koni/bilstein shocks? I tried calling them but they are closed. I am curious to know what the compressed height is. I can measure mine this weekend.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

capt2.slow said:


> just get the bilsteins, my r32 goes low with them....if I switch to a small tire it should go lower


I want to get Bilsteins, but the Koni's are shorter, so I would only assume it translates into a lower rear. I mean with my Bagyard rears and stock struts, my rear fender sits right at the top of the lip on 18" wheels, which is probably an inch or more lower than where I was sitting with the mason-tech rears. Granted I have a TT, but the suspension is gonna work just the same.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I think Im gonna run 205/45s all the way around. I just don't want the tire sizing to look "off" when Im driving. It should get me lower, right now my tire is sitting just inside of the fender. Ill post some pics of before and after.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> You can use a top bracket like the baak2basics bracket, but IMO their bottom bracket is too tall. A threaded rod into the bottom of the AH2 that goes through the control arm would work.
> 
> http://www.baak2basics.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_30&products_id=62


talk to [email protected], when i was researching my kit he said airlift was working on a set of modified d-cups to fit the R, as well as a bolt on setup for the rear. just another option....


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I just swapped my 18's on today and my overall tire size is only like 4mm different but I lost like 1" of drop in the front. I think what might be happening is the tire is hitting the lower bag bracket. I need to try a 5mm spacer and see if it clears.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Here is a pic of the finished hatch. Quality sucks. I'll get some better pics at Wuste this weekend. 










And a couple pics I snapped last weekend. Not happy with the caliper color. :banghead:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear you think our customer service is horrible, Nick. We've made some structural and administrative changes in order to become more efficient and better serve our customers! We will have the AH2 rear bags in stock next week and the plates themselves are on the shelf!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to hear you think our customer service is horrible, Nick. We've made some structural and administrative changes in order to become more efficient and better serve our customers! We will have the AH2 rear bags in stock next week and the plates themselves are on the shelf!


 I say this in a constructive criticism manner, but I hope so. :thumbup:


----------



## flachzange (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks great! Nice location.  

Greetings from Germany


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

2 pics I took from Wuste.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

good pic of the finished hatch area.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, haha...i was about to say that looks like the Wuste parking lot!!! 

**** looked hot, wish my cam batt wouldnt have died before i made it that way :banghead:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Still Fantana said:


> OK, haha...i was about to say that looks like the Wuste parking lot!!!
> 
> **** looked hot, wish my cam batt wouldnt have died before i made it that way :banghead:


You were there?? I wish I wasn't so busy running around during the weekend to have actually met some more people from the forums.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, i made the trek out with the white mkvi that was on air w. Detroits and the MKV R on air and Advans :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Spectactular show, really want to take mine next year:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Still Fantana said:


> Yup, i made the trek out with the white mkvi that was on air w. Detroits and the MKV R on air and Advans :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spectactular show, really want to take mine next year:beer:


I actually talked to the guy with the white mkVI (Can't remember his name for the life of me, just know he had a PG mkIV for a while). Well if you make it out next year, please come find me and introduce yourself. It won't be hard to find me because I'll be one of 2 guys running around like a chicken with its head cut off.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Stefan! ya, for sure i'll have to do that. The show was a blast though for sure :thumbup::beer:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you find KONI's they were BO'd when I looked but I found a used fresh set cheap. 

Brackets... Call Kevin and order a set of the bag plates. Then go to a local steel yard and buy a piece of 2" OD steel pipe 1" long. Weld these pieces together. Notch the LCA for your bag elbow, this takes some time but is not too bad. Cut 3/4 the body nipple off. 

Buy a 3/8 tap and tap the other end of the bag, attach plate, attach bolt on other end, cut off head, center in LCA, center nipple plate, done. Major Lows.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

ECS should be shipping my Koni shocks when they come in stock. As for the brackets, my bagyards have brackets, but if I determine the brackets are keeping me from going low I will try something else.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

damn, I need wider wheels. my car looks funny rolling with those skinny wheels.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Got some funky ass distortion on it too, i'm sure that doesnt help


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

yeah it's a still from a video. one of those gopro cameras. My front wheel looks like it has 2 degrees positive camber. :laugh:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Did you do the E-level on your R?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

SwitchSpeed :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> SwitchSpeed :thumbup:


But will be upgrading and kicking myself for not getting the e-level.


----------



## James_coporange (Oct 3, 2008)

SEX


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> But will be upgrading and kicking myself for not getting the e-level.


Give me a ring when you're ready to upgrade. We're a master dealer :thumbup:


----------



## Dingman1088 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well just spent an hour an a half reading this entire thread. Now I need to see this car in person. Let me know when it will be displayed again...... 
I am in Ogden........I will make the drive. 
Awesome build. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I was up in Ogden a couple weekends ago for the Battle Stance meet. Took home a trophy for the dyno competition too.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i wish this car was on the east coast


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

we gotta get your cars front bumper on the ground man! u remove fender liners/hammer pinch welds and get pas frame notch/rolled fronts?

also whats your front fender to ground measurements?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

From my other thread.



DarkSideGTI said:


> I did some investigating today to see what my hold up is.
> 
> Passenger side:
> 
> ...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

passenger notch = will win


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

looking great man. i'm following yours, and many other air ride build threads, and keep wondering, what do you do when something fails? bag goes, pump, etc. is it possible to get stuck aired out?

forgive me, i haven't read up on air ride much, just now getting into it. probably start my build over the winter months.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

yes it is possible to get stuck aired out.... you just hope that a bag does not pop and you end up laying frame at 60mph.... thats probably a rare case for something like that to happen but im sure it has happened. some people have had that problem before and in cases with cars where they arnt laying frame, if a bag goes out, removing the entire fender on that side can sometimes solve the problem to drive home very slow, its good to carry a toolbox with air ride specific needed tools in it.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the info :beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I had a rear fitting break and lost air to my rear drivers side bag a few days after my install. It's a good thing the R32's don't go too low in the rear, I was able to limp it home where I had another fitting.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Im going to be working on a winter project for the lowest R32. going to do whatever it takes to get the front/rear as far down as humanly possibly. laying frame and then some :thumbup:

I had yet to see a mk4 r32 laying frame, your car is the lowest I have seen, then again I have been out of the game on the forums for 5 months.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I'm pretty confident I could get mine to lay frame with a frame notch some smaller wheels, and some custom stuff in the back.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

lay on 18"s shouldnt be crazy hard. hows your tire stretch?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Swbd4L said:


> lay on 18"s shouldnt be crazy hard. hows your tire stretch?


215/40/18 on a 8.5. not too crazy, but I still drive the car pretty hard. Just ran a 12.5 in the 1/4 spinning the tires all the way through 1st and part of 2nd.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

gotcha. Ill be running a 215/35/18 on a 18x9. soon as the airlift XL's come out for mk4's my project begins.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

beatrixkiddo said:


> looking great man. i'm following yours, and many other air ride build threads, and keep wondering, what do you do when something fails? bag goes, pump, etc. is it possible to get stuck aired out?
> 
> forgive me, i haven't read up on air ride much, just now getting into it. probably start my build over the winter months.


I just had this happen to me on Wednesday night. My passenger side rear bag seperated from the clamp and wasn't holding any air. With a situation like this, you can actually raise the passenger side front and driver side rear which will cause the passenger side rear to raise as well, and you can limp the car home. Luckily, I have an extra set of rear bags for my TT so I just went home and swapped it out.



Swbd4L said:


> gotcha. Ill be running a 215/35/18 on a 18x9. soon as the airlift XL's come out for mk4's my project begins.


Don't go with 215/35/18 tires. They will be too small and look awkward. I did that on 18x8.5's and the ride was WAY worse than with the 40 series tires I had on there before.

Also, I'm like less than a 1/4" from laying frame in my Quattro TT on 19's. Just being held up by the fender liner. So you laying frame on 18's should be NO issue at all with a frame notch.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Don't go with 215/35/18 tires. They will be too small and look awkward. I did that on 18x8.5's and the ride was WAY worse than with the 40 series tires I had on there before.


215/35/18 front and 225/40/18 rear 18x9 18x10... I know what a 35 series tire looks like. many people run the same tire setup I have and it will look rock solid.. 35 series to get lower in the front.

here is a 215/35/18 tire all around








it doesnt look bad to me


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

IcanA4dit has 215/35/18's on some 18x9.5's they are too small IMO.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Swbd4L said:


> 215/35/18 front and 225/40/18 rear 18x9 18x10... I know what a 35 series tire looks like. many people run the same tire setup I have and it will look rock solid.. 35 series to get lower in the front.
> 
> here is a 215/35/18 tire all around
> 
> ...


215/35 was too small on an 18x8.5 its most definitely going to be too small on an 18x9. Pictures are never a good way to judge something on a car other than maybe stance or the overall look. You'll be plenty low on a 215/40, except the ride quality will be better, and when you are driving, its not gonna look like you have enormous amounts of wheel gap. The only time it ever looked somewhat normal was when the car was aired out.

Here are a few pics of my Jetta with 215/35s

Aired Out:









Stance before my air ride on KW V3's:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm. thanks for the info, didnt think about a few things.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> I had yet to see a mk4 r32 laying frame, your car is the lowest I have seen, then again I have been out of the game on the forums for 5 months.


I have been laying frame HARD since May, its really not that hard. Granted, I am on 17s but my r32 will lay just as hard on 18s. After, some modifications and an alignment I sit on the rim protector of my tires up front and the rear. I believe my rears could go lower with smaller tires. ( I have 215/45s but they run wide and don't stretch very well) The problem is not getting low its driving low with the r32. On my preset #1 on my Accuair, I can't drive without hitting my control arms on everything, thats right not my oil pan but control arms. I believe the dealer replaced my oil pan w/ a mk5 r32 oil pan, when they cracked it way back when, which offers more clearance. 
My goal is to tuck 17s and I will be happy to move onto 18s. Oh, and be prepared to break axles when this low. I will try to get more pics of my r32. I don't have access to my r32 right now but I will put up updated photos. The pics on my flickr account are before I had my frame notched and sorted out the rears


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

whoa man. Id love to see pics of your car, PM me pics. & with your air ride setup, I need some inspiration as my goal is to build the lowest R32

I saw your car back with the 3 spoke blue wheels... you get that low on 18's as well?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Im pretty sure I can. My buddy has a set of bbs lms...Im gonna see if he will let me throw them on for a photoshoot when I get back, or just to see where I stand on 18s


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep me in mind will ya? Im going low on 18x9's 18x10's. Need to see what im lookin at, forward me pics!


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

i posted new pics in my thread, don't wanna clutter up someone elses thread:thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> passenger notch = will win


yes it does ! lol 











DarkSideGTI said:


> I had a rear fitting break and lost air to my rear drivers side bag a few days after my install. It's a good thing the R32's don't go too low in the rear, I was able to limp it home where I had another fitting.



















mk5 r's do lol 








and some mk4 just for fun









add my shop to see more build pics
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000665023076&ref=sgm


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

mk5's are a completly different story here dude... id like to see an mk4 r32 low like that.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Swbd4L said:


> mk5's are a completly different story here dude... id like to see an mk4 r32 low like that.



if someone gave me the chance i guarantee i could get it as low as a mk5!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

kamahao112 said:


> if someone gave me the chance i guarantee i could get it as low as a mk5!


NFW.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Bumping this thread for you Mr. Darkside, how about an update?

How's the air setup holding up with the turbo build?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

There's not much to update. Car's been down for a while due to a broken piston and spun rod bearing. Currently doing a wire tuck on the car and the motor is now fully built.










Once the car is back on the road I will work on getting it lower.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

finish it :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> finish it :thumbup:


working on it. Just ordered some new wheels today. Gonna be running 18x9.5 et22 up front and 18x9.5 et13 out back. :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Make sure u pull your fenders as far as u can without effin the paint up front. 
I'm sure youve seen my build but 18x9 ET 22 front here


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> finish it :thumbup:


x2 and come to h2o


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Swbd4L said:


> Make sure u pull your fenders as far as u can without effin the paint up front.
> I'm sure youve seen my build but 18x9 ET 22 front here


How much room do you have between wheel and your bags? If there is room, I could run a higher offset.

H20 is a little far from Utah.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

moarrrr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DarkSideGTI said:


> How much room do you have between wheel and your bags? If there is room, I could run a higher offset.
> 
> H20 is a little far from Utah.


Looking back at some of my pics I am not sure I will be able to run much higher offset. These pics are with a 18x8.5 et 35. There is 'maybe' 5mm between the wheel and the strut. The 18x9.5 et 22 should give me the same inset.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

I have about the same clearance as you :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

this is a 18x9.5 et21 on air. He is running a 35 series tire though and I will be running 40.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

Just read this entire thread again  :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

This is how the car currently sits. 



















Last night I picked up some Universal Air AH2's that will be going in the rear and a 2.5" hole saw to take care of the frame rail. 

I will be cutting the nipple out of the rear spring mount and installing a 3/8" nutsert in the body of the car. The the bags will be threaded for 3/8" rods and screwed into the body similar to calisteeze's car.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> This is how the car currently sits.
> 
> Last night I picked up some Universal Air AH2's that will be going in the rear and a 2.5" hole saw to take care of the frame rail.
> 
> I will be cutting the nipple out of the rear spring mount and installing a 3/8" nutsert in the body of the car. The the bags will be threaded for 3/8" rods and screwed into the body similar to calisteeze's car.


 
:wave: , not sure why i havent seen your build yet.. in for progress.


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

love the car not so much a fan of the wheels tho. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

got the new rear bags in on friday night.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> got the new rear bags in on friday night.


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> got the new rear bags in on friday night.


wowww...very well done, fitment is spot on :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> .




specs on the wheels? 

:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## CubbyChowder (Jul 17, 2009)

VW_IS_life said:


> specs on the wheels?
> 
> :thumbup::beer::beer:


x2 what size adapters?

I love that fitment


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

18x9.5 et 20f 8r.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

So the VMR's are gone. It is sitting on 18x9/10 CCW LM20's now.





































Hoping to get some good pics soon. :thumbup:



I'm also heavily considering upgrading the SwitchSpeed for e-level. Does anyone know if they offer an affordable upgrade path?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm also heavily considering upgrading the SwitchSpeed for e-level. Does anyone know if they offer an affordable upgrade path?


why yes they do.. PM:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I'm also heavily considering upgrading the SwitchSpeed for e-level. Does anyone know if they offer an affordable upgrade path?


Yeah the upgrade kit from AccuAir is $699 if you have the digital pressure sensor or $749 if you don't. Your ecu will also need to be reflashed by AccuAir to the latest eLevel firmware.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Car is looking great Nick! Was awesome to see it at Wuste. :thumbup:


----------

